# Whats with the bars under our names?



## Brill (Mar 8, 2013)

i just noticed that there are 3 little grey bars under my namr (under the little bit of text) where the contributor bar usually is. Whats up with it?


----------



## spilla (Mar 8, 2013)

Not sure but if i hold the mouse over it it says your sevenstring.org staff? So get to work! 

Side note... was in CH today not one 7 string in all of the stores, very sad state of affairs!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 8, 2013)

Staff? or staff infection? Would be the latter if it were me.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 8, 2013)

I just noticed that too. Also, there's no ads for me. Same for anyone else?


----------



## Rustee (Mar 8, 2013)

^ I still have ads.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 8, 2013)

Just testing.

No bar. ;_;


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 8, 2013)

Curious. Going through some threads looking for them, there's no constant. I suspected it may have had something to do with how long you've been a member but there are people from 2010 that don't have it. Same with post count. People with both above and below 1,000 posts don't have it. I am positively confuzzled 

EDIT: Referrals also have nothing to do with it.

DOUBLY EDIT: Same with Rep.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh noes


----------



## Sunyata (Mar 8, 2013)

Staff?!? Where the fuck is my salary?


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 8, 2013)

Well shit.. get to work guys.

This site ain't gonna run it self.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, I came here to ask the same thing... There's probably some esoteric explanation.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 8, 2013)

You mean the three 7's as in 777 ... looks like Don Vito's 777's are yellow and have contributor after them. Problem solved.

edit. wait, no its not. I don't have them 

edit 2 Now I do. idk


----------



## larry (Mar 8, 2013)

i got staffed too. interesting, i like it.


----------



## Robrecht (Mar 8, 2013)

Whu... me too! I'm positive the 777 bar wasn't there before -- I checked after first seeing this thread -- and now it is. It's gradually taking over member profiles.

Maybe it's a virus. A staff virus.


----------



## Quitty (Mar 8, 2013)

Staff?
Stealth - now you can ban yourself! Woop-dee-doo!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 8, 2013)

weird, hopefully Alex can chime in soon and tell us what its for


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 8, 2013)

Why am I as well? :S


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 8, 2013)

Its a conspiracy.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 8, 2013)

This topic is useless without paychecks !

I bet the answer to this will be "oops". ^^


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 8, 2013)

This must be the work of Randy!!! (only he would dream something so sinister)


----------



## Fiction (Mar 8, 2013)

I am so in charge right now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2013)

I see Alex is messing with stuff in VB again.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 8, 2013)

Fiction won the mod elections and, to celebrate, we all get to be staff members for a week.

sounds logical?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 8, 2013)

And they say the economy is bad. 

SS.org =100% employment rate


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 8, 2013)

I have been noticing random members with pretty much the same credentials as others not getting this odd bar thing. It intrigues me.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen...allow me to declare the 2013 SS.org Staff Infection.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't think I have one. ;___________________;

Maybe staff was a badly spelt version of staph, which is staphylococci.

HA, YOU ALL HAVE STAPHYLOCOCCI!


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 8, 2013)

shanejohnson02 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen...allow me to declare the 2013 SS.org Staff Infection.


Our only antibiotic.... IS LOVE


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey bozos, this is SNS not OT, lets take it down a notch.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah I just logged on to see that I'm a staff member. Or is it my member has staph? Either way, just seeing if this was a VB goof-up or if someone really did make me a staff member.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 8, 2013)

I patiently await my move to staff. Been on here long enough, and I'm always on.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't have one, I'm confused, and a bit offended..


----------



## McKay (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2013)

So does being a Forum MVP make us better than staff?


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 8, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I don't have one, I'm confused, and a bit offended..



Its in the place of your "contributor" bar on the rest of our posts....at least that's the bar i think the OP means.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 8, 2013)

Testing.

EDIT: I'm still a constributor too, but I see what all the rest of you are talking about.


----------



## Jake (Mar 8, 2013)

Well now I feel left out like Jakke and Xaios, damn contributer status 

EDIT: 1337 posts, leet as can be lol


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 8, 2013)

717ctsjz said:


> Well now I feel left out like Jakke and Xaios, damn contributer status
> 
> EDIT: 1337 posts, leet as can be lol


We can always pretend.


----------



## asher (Mar 8, 2013)

It's either a bug or going to be a regular members bar the same way the Contributors have the yellow one and the image has the wrong nametag on hover.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 8, 2013)

Yup...still a contributor. Good, cause I paid money for this shit


----------



## matt397 (Mar 8, 2013)

Testing

Wait, So I'm a staff member now ? That means I can ban people now ? WHERE THE FUCK IS STEALTH.

Edit: Nope, no staff status for me, guess I'll have to wait to ban Stealth


----------



## skeels (Mar 8, 2013)

I just want to belong.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 8, 2013)

They're gone now..


----------



## skeels (Mar 8, 2013)

Aw. For eighteen glorious minutes I was a part of something.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm honestly a bit sad. I too felt part of something.


----------

